# The conqueror....



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 18, 2014)

http://vid1381.photobucket.com/albums/ah239/tsukiyomi/MVI_4003_zpsyzdfmb8t.mp4

Hello my name is Vincent me and my family were given up by our previous owner to an Ohio shelter but when I ask my daddy the name he says he cannot recall what it was called having only heard it once. I was brought to A Heart for Animals with my mom Princess, brothers Tigger and Eeeyore, and sister Winnie when we were just a few days old and placed in a foster home. I heard the humans sounding sad after Eeyore ran out of the room we were in and never saw him again and I don't know why. My two other siblings and mother had people come to see them and I heard the word adoption but didn't know what it meant.

Than I met my daddy who just held me and I dug my head into his chest and decided his jacket seemed like a nice place to snooze. 

Some weeks passed that and I was with my mom and siblings when they suddenly started being taken away till both were gone and I was the only one left. Than I was packed into a carrier and taken in with a cat with extra toes who kept meowing the whole way but I didn't know what to make of it. We were taken into a store and she kept meowing and I saw my daddy again and he just smiled and spoke some words I couldn't comprehend. Before long I was removed from my carrier and in his arms again before being placed into another carrier with a purple toy.

I was confused as I was carried out of the store and placed in a car leaving behind the only people who have ever taken care of me. When we reached his strange enclosed box my carrier was opened and I was removed again before before being held and pet I kept meowing till the car finally stopped permanently and the strange loud noise stopped and I was removed from the carrier again and just held and pet. Sometime passed and he put me back in the carrier before lifting it up again and carrying it up a flight of stairs and unlocking a door.

When we got in I saw another cat and wanted to be friends with it but the cat just kept hissing at me and I don't know why. Daddy just sighed at this point and took me into another room and let me out before leaving and returning multiple times doing different things. I hid under the bed but eventually decided I'd much rather sleep on the bed instead so much more comfortable. After some time passed he too jumped onto the bed and went to sleep and I just snuggled up to him and knew I was home.

He originally told me my name was Izayoi which he told me meant 16 day old moon but later started calling me Vincent saying he wanted me to have a name people could pronunce for my own sake. He told me the hissy one is named Sera and that she is my big sister I hope me and her will become friends but for now I have him and he said he hasn't been this happy since the one name Tsuki started to fade around the time I was born. I know I've found a loving home and a place to spend my life.




Sorry couldn't resist fact is this is project #1 I've been trying to adopt since 3/13 a few days after Tsuki passed. The first shelter i went to allowed me to place a hold on a tortie girl before removing the hold the next week and telling me I had to wait a month after finally talking to their vet about the FIP thing. I wouldn't have cared if they had done it sooner butI wrote in the application and even told them clearly that day but no one bothered to look into it so it added to my already depressed mood. Went back one more time but couldn't resist the little tuxedo boy and applied the morning I went to the first one the last time and when I was approved that was it I knew even before I met him I'd be bringing him home.

All of his family except Eeyore who passed found a home before him and all but Princess have gone home now with Piglet (Vincent) being the last. He is a real sweetheart somewhere between Sera/Tsuki personality wise he reminds me of their third sister who wasn't really shy but wasn't overly brave either and he loves to cuddle up to me. I guess it's true males do bond faster since within a few hours he was cuddling up to me and by the time I went to sleep Saturday night he was no longer hiding at all. I'm happy to have him even if Sera is hissing a bit still through the door and if she sees him more.

The day I met him he buried his head into my chest and purred away before sleeping in my jacket. His foster told me he did not like all people because he avoided a man who came to meet one of his siblings. The only thing I don't get is how it was possible for no one else to apply for this cutie before me I mean he plays, cuddles, and is just so loveable!

When I saw this listing I knew https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/31816441/ . I just love that pose sticking up those little pink paws. He's 11 weeks old now and will be going in for his neutering appointment once they make it I'll be taking him in to one of their vets. I had the option of waiting about two weeks or taking him Saturday I took him Saturday lol. To say the least I love him a great deal. His safe room is my bedroom and I met him when he was only about 5 weeks old so I didn't know his eye color till Saturday but I followed the meowing to find him and an older sweet tuxie (the meower) who had three kittens would have taken her home too if I could have lol. But I recognized my little guy immediately.

As for his family Tigger went alone, Eeeyore had an accident than passed in his fosters arms after having a seizure, Winnie went home and Princess will be joining her and Piglet is here.

His name of Vincent has gotten lots of complaints from my mom and brother though who wanted me to name him Dante but I liked Vincent for him for some reason. I told my mom "he is going through a lot but retaining high spirits in spite of Sera hissing, growling, and swatting he wants to be her friend his will is strong like your mother who you said was named Vincenta". When I saw today that it meant "prevailing" as well it fit even more.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh how lovely and congrats on the arrival of this cutie. Sera sounds pretty normal in her behaviour, she'll settle but be prepared once they are happy together he might divert his adoration to Sera quite a bit.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Great intro of Vincent. Congrats on the new boy. He is very cute, and has a naughty facial expression. lol. Can't wait to hear about the introductions.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Aw, I'm so glad for you! He's adorable, and I agree with NebraskaCat - he looks like a little imp. I think he'll be keeping you pretty busy.  

Keeping my fingers crossed that Sera accepts him sooner rather than later! 

And I'm also glad that his mother, brother and sister found homes too. 

He looks like a Vincent to me.  Are you going to call him Vinny?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 18, 2014)

Jenny bf said:


> Oh how lovely and congrats on the arrival of this cutie. Sera sounds pretty normal in her behaviour, she'll settle but be prepared once they are happy together he might divert his adoration to Sera quite a bit.


Maybeit''s hard to say. I know Sera has always sought human and feline attention quite a bit when her sister was around I wouldn't be surprised if he did the same based on his short history.



NebraskaCat said:


> Great intro of Vincent. Congrats on the new boy. He is very cute, and has a naughty facial expression. lol. Can't wait to hear about the introductions.


Thank you I just love him lol.



spirite said:


> Aw, I'm so glad for you! He's adorable, and I agree with NebraskaCat - he looks like a little imp. I think he'll be keeping you pretty busy.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed that Sera accepts him sooner rather than later!
> 
> ...



I felt the same when I thought about it. If he does turn out to be a little imp and get in trouble that's ok I learned a lot from Sera including patience lol.

As for introductions...












I'm not planning to leave them alone when I'm not around just yet though they seem really good just really cautious not sure if I should be but hard not to be.

As for how it went down to be honest for the most part I had very little control over it since Sera and Vincent pretty much decided when they were going to meet. Sera would move into his safe room (my bed room) and rather than trying to stop her I just monitored how they were if it started to seem bad I separated them. This evening when I woke up she kinda forced her way into my bedroom and just went up to him no hissing, no growling, no swatting and they started playing happily they've been together since than.


----------



## Wish (May 14, 2015)

Adorable, what a cute little guy. Looks like he is adjusting well.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Aww, Vincent is such a cutie! Congratulations on your new kitten! I love his pink nose and black & white markings, too. Wishing he'll give you lots more happiness and excitement with together Sera as his partner in crime!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Vincent is adorable!! :luv He looks so mischievous...just like a kitten should, haha!


----------



## meggie (Mar 13, 2014)

Love the name Vincent. He is a cutie!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Tsukiyomi, 
Vincent is Adorable! So glad Sera has a new playmate too!
You ALL deserve some happiness! 
Sharon


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

Aw that was such a wonderful read! So happy for you, Vincent, and Sera!


----------

